# Paul Sellers - Workbench



## r22yu (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just starting to figure out how to build my first workbench and I found this series very informative. I didn't find any posts of it here.

Paul Sellers - Builds a workbench
http://paulsellers.com/videos/


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

YouTube 

Search "Paul Sellers Workbench"


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

r22yu, welcome to the forum! Glad you could join us. Looks similar to the English bench in Christopher Schwartz' book on Workbenches. Love to see a build thread if you decide to build it.


----------

